# ost anyone?



## yakapo (Oct 19, 2013)

So I've been looking around this site searching for the opportunities in sof intel support. 35p sounds intresting because of what I've heard on the sot-a's. But in most every disscussion someone mentions the 75th's ost teams. So I searched around the site and haven't found too much info on them. I'm just wandering if anyone can offer some insight on their mission, and some of their training... all without giving away any opsec of course. Thanks in advanced guys.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2013)

____ = OST = SOT-A = LLVI: ____, 75th RR, SF, and conventional forces.  They all basically do the same job but different different toys in support of different missions.

A 35P who wants to go to the 75th, would follow the normal Ranger pipeline then once he arrives at RSTB, he would begin their internal training to support "the do that they do".


----------



## yakapo (Oct 19, 2013)

So do they roll out in their own teams or are they attached to infantry platoons? And do they attend extra shooting school in regiment as opposed to in conventional forces?


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Oct 19, 2013)

Yakapo,

If you have a screwed up knee and can't ruck then you are not going to want to go SOT-A or OST.


----------



## yakapo (Oct 19, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> Yakapo,
> 
> If you have a screwed up knee and can't ruck then you are not going to want to go SOT-A or OST.



Well i figure that with the year and a half of language training and then AIT, i should be healed up and back to %100. Even now i can still ruck, it just hurts quite a bit. Worst part about it is that even with my injury I still out-pt the rest of my s-3 section; to include a couple of officers that are training up for sfas...


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2013)

yakapo said:


> So do they roll out in their own teams or are they attached to infantry platoons? And do they attend extra shooting school in regiment as opposed to in conventional forces?



They're Rangers.  They get issued sleeve tattoos, drive 4WD trucks, dip, drink RipIts like water, workout, then run, shoot alot, blow stuff up, and make fun of SF guys.

Oh, they can easily discuss the differences between OFDMA vs CDMA.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Oct 19, 2013)

lindy said:


> They're Rangers.  They get issued sleeve tattoos, drive 4WD trucks, dip, drink RipIts like water, workout, then run, shoot alot, blow stuff up, and make fun of SF guys.
> 
> *Oh, they can easily discuss the differences between OFDMA vs CDMA.*




I'm going to call BS ;)


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> I'm going to call BS ;)



Nope.  Very tech savy group.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 20, 2013)

yakapo said:


> Well i figure that with the year and a half of language training and then AIT, i should be healed up and back to %100. Even now i can still ruck, it just hurts quite a bit. Worst part about it is that even with my injury I still out-pt the rest of my s-3 section; to include a couple of officers that are training up for sfas...



You have displayed a blatant inability to properly manipulate the King's English in almost every post you've made.  Your attention to detail could stand to be improved as well.  Do you really consider yourself capable of making it through language training?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2013)

yakapo said:


> Well i figure that with the year and a half of language training and then AIT, i should be healed up and back to %100. Even now i can still ruck, it just hurts quite a bit. Worst part about it is that even with my injury I still out-pt the rest of my s-3 section; to include a couple of officers that are training up for sfas...



Yakapo, you are not displaying the kinds of professionalism, attention to detail, or situational awareness that is expected from a member of this site.  If you can't take the time to make posts that are generally correct, don't expect us to want to take the time to read them.  Right now, all you are is a broke-dick wannabe.  Try a little more humility and a lot more shutting up and reading.

One more thing.  True professionals don't talk shit about the people they work with in a public setting.  That's extremely bad form.  If you do it again, not only will I ban you from this site, I will find out who you work for and make sure they know exactly how you feel about them.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 20, 2013)

Moving on. 

@yakapo , I suggest a lot more research, a little less posting, and a healthy dose of realizing who your audience is here. 

From here on-

Inputs to the topic = cool. Inputs to specific user, not topic related = totally not cool, bro.


----------



## yakapo (Oct 20, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Yakapo, you are not displaying the kinds of professionalism, attention to detail, or situational awareness that is expected from a member of this site.  If you can't take the time to make posts that are generally correct, don't expect us to want to take the time to read them.  Right now, all you are is a broke-dick wannabe.  Try a little more humility and a lot more shutting up and reading.
> 
> One more thing.  True professionals don't talk shit about the people they work with in a public setting.  That's extremely bad form.  If you do it again, not only will I ban you from this site, I will find out who you work for and make sure they know exactly how you feel about them.



Sorry all, I wasn't trying to come off as cocky, or to talk to shit about anyone. It's just that on almost weekly basis someone higher rank than me tells me that I need to hurry up and get out of that unit. All of the guys that i work with are great guys, and outstanding at their jobs...
and as for my grammar issues, I really am trying, but English is a second language for me. But from here on out I'll put more effort in revising my posts.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2013)

yakapo said:


> Sorry all, I wasn't trying to come off as cocky, or to talk to shit about anyone. It's just that on almost weekly basis someone higher rank than me tells me that I need to hurry up and get out of that unit. All of the guys that i work with are great guys, and outstanding at their jobs...
> and as for my grammar issues, I really am trying, but English is a second language for me. But from here on out I'll put more effort in revising my posts.



Cool.  Take your time and make good posts here, after you've been around for a while I think you'll find this site a great resource for you as you work your way through your time in uniform.  There are a handful of members here who started off in very similar circumstances to yours, and after a lot of hard work, ended up with a green tag under their name.  It is my sincere hope that this happens for you as well.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 20, 2013)

yakapo said:


> Sorry all, I wasn't trying to come off as cocky, or to talk to shit about anyone. It's just that on almost weekly basis someone higher rank than me tells me that I need to hurry up and get out of that unit. All of the guys that i work with are great guys, and outstanding at their jobs...
> and as for my grammar issues, I really am trying, but English is a second language for me. But from here on out I'll put more effort in revising my posts.


No worries. Not an issue. 

Take these lessons for what they are- attempts to help vector you in to be successful- and move on. You will find a ton of people here willing to help- as long as you make it clear you are trying to help yourself as well and not just looking for a handout. 

For the record- I am fine with you saying you out-PT your shop injured. If it's true, it's true. Maybe not the best thing to say in an open forum, that's all.


----------



## yakapo (Oct 20, 2013)

duly noted!


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Oct 20, 2013)

What is your primary language?


----------



## yakapo (Oct 20, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> What is your primary language?


I speak French with a 3/3 DLPT, but I have a DLAB score of 122 and was hoping to learn Arabic in DLI. I figured that being tri-lingual will make for a better SOF enabler.


----------



## Brill (Oct 21, 2013)

yakapo said:


> I speak French with a 3/3 DLPT, but I have a DLAB score of 122 and was hoping to learn Arabic in DLI. I figured that being tri-lingual will make for a better SOF enabler.



Uh, if you're a 3/3 FR and your paperwork gets approved to become a 35P (and it surely will), they most likely will not send you to DLI but immediately to AIT.


----------



## yakapo (Oct 21, 2013)

lindy said:


> Uh, if you're a 3/3 FR and your paperwork gets approved to become a 35P (and it surely will), they most likely will not send you to DLI but immediately to AIT.



Shorter training does sound nice, but why not have the Army pay for me to learn another language.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 21, 2013)

yakapo said:


> Shorter training does sound nice, but why not have the Army pay for me to learn another language.



Because it's not your decision.  The Army will do whatever is in its own interests.  Spending training $ on personnel who are already language qualified may or may not fit that criterion.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 21, 2013)

I can't believe an officer beat me to it. 

@Totentanz is spot on.  The answer is that it's not about you.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Oct 21, 2013)

lindy said:


> Uh, if you're a 3/3 FR and your paperwork gets approved to become a 35P (and it surely will), they most likely will not send you to DLI but immediately to AIT.


 
I had native Spanish speakers in my French class and a Russian in my failed attempt at Pashto. It can happen.


----------



## yakapo (Oct 22, 2013)

lindy said:


> Uh, if you're a 3/3 FR and your paperwork gets approved to become a 35P (and it surely will), they most likely will not send you to DLI but immediately to AIT.


Oh, well thanks for the info. I was just basing my statement off of the Q course. They would not let me skip language phase because French is in a lower category than what I qualified for with my DLAB scores.


----------



## Brill (Nov 25, 2020)

Updated info...75RR is always looking for candidates who can complete RASP. Great dudes but their civilian advisor can really be a Dick.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2020)

lindy said:


> Updated info...75RR is always looking for candidates who can complete RASP. Great dudes but their civilian advisor can really be a Dick.


Yeah, we've heard about his cooking skills (or lack therof) too, dude really sucks.


----------

